# Re: Last Post



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:38:03 -0600*
----- Original Message -----
> Do any of you remember the following?
>
> Lt-Gen Anderson
> Master Gunner Clow
> Rudy Vallee
>
> I see their obit in the last Quadrant I received.....
> Ubique
> Bob MacFarlane
I can remember being on a course where Rudy Vallee was RSM. We had a great
relationship. I called him "SIR" and we won‘t bother with what he called me.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 14:01:28 -0600*
on 18/2/01 13:38,  Bruce Williams at Williabr@uregina.ca wrote:
> I can remember being on a course where Rudy Vallee was RSM. We had a great
> relationship. I called him "SIR" and we won‘t bother with what he called me.
I once had coffee with Mr Vallee.
Well, he drank coffee and yelled, and I stood at attention and listened.
arte et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

